# Dzelži / Hardware >  Operatīvās atmiņas izvēle.

## DanillaD

Labdien visiem. Palīdziet lūdzu izvēlēties oeratīvo atmiņu, izvēlējos 3 veidus:
1) DDR3-1600 CL9
2) DDR3-1333 CL9
3) DDR3-1066 CL7

2 un 3 cenā vienādi, bet 1 par 15 ls dārgāks.

----------


## ansius

2 un 3 būtībā ir viens un tas pats pēc veiktspējas jo 2 lai arii atraaka takts vajag 9 tikšķus lai ģenerētu atbildi, savukārt 3 lai arī lēnāks pietiek ar 7iem. protams ka ātrākais ir 1ais.

----------


## Slowmo

Labāk uzraksti, kāda Tev mātesplate.

----------


## DanillaD

Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H plate, procesors AMD Athlon II x2 255 (ADX255OCGQBOX)
Operatīvā atmiņa kingston 2x2Gb tikai nevaru izvēlēties kādu no 3.

----------


## Slowmo

Tā plate atbalsta arī DDR3-1866 un pat ātrākas. Tev tieši no tiem 3 variantiem jāizvēlas? Tad ansius jau minēja, ka DDR3-1600 ir ātrākais no tiem 3.

----------


## DanillaD

Un kā ir dzīvē, vai ir jūtama atšķirība starp 1600 un 1800, vai tikai dažas milisekundes   ::  .

----------


## ansius

> Un kā ir dzīvē, vai ir jūtama atšķirība starp 1600 un 1800, vai tikai dažas milisekundes  .


 viss atkariigs no ta ko dari. sm word ir po... bet piem adobe AfterEffects nee

----------


## Slowmo

Starpība būs 12,5% ātruma pieaugumā. Ja grasies spēlēt datorspēles (un spriežot pēc pamatplates tā arī izskatās), ātrāka atmiņa nāk tikai par labu. Citiem vārdiem - ņem atmiņu ar lielāko ciparu, kuru vari atļauties.

----------


## DanillaD

> Tā plate atbalsta arī DDR3-1866 un pat ātrākas.


 1866 tas ir overkloka rezhiimaa, pec noklusejuma 1333. Cik  ir drosh un stabils overkloka rezhims? Vai var kas nodegt? Tad cpu cooleru vajag labu meklet, bet tas ta. 
P.S. Rakstu no telefona, garumzimju nav. Piedodiet.

----------


## DanillaD

> Tā plate atbalsta arī DDR3-1866 un pat ātrākas.


 1866 tas ir overkloka rezhiimaa, pec noklusejuma 1333. Cik  ir drosh un stabils overkloka rezhims? Vai var kas nodegt? Tad cpu cooleru vajag labu meklet, bet tas ta. 
P.S. Rakstu no telefona, garumzimju nav. Piedodiet.

----------


## Ar4

Par virstaktēšanu: pēc savas personīgās pieredzes varu teikt ka nu jau kompji ir pietiekami gudri lai muļķa lietotājs kko nesačakarētu  ::  savu veco kleperi celeron 3.06GHz tikai ar fsb palielināšanu uzcēlu uz 3.6ghz un temperatūra pie 2 stundu CPU load - ~100% bija 36 grādi. Vienmēr kad nofeiloju voltāžas vai pārāk lielu fsb, kompis "sasala" un citreiz nācās resetot CMOS

----------


## Slowmo

Redz, šeit jau galvenais jautājums ir par atmiņu. Protams, ja viennozīmīgi netaisies virstaktēt, nav vērts pārmaksāt par atmiņu, kura strādās arī augstākās frekvencēs. Ņem tādu atmiņu, kas strādā frekvencē, kuru reāli izmantosi. Izvēle Tava.

----------


## heinrx

Tā kā negribējās cept jaunu tēmu uzdošu jautājumu te-ja man mātesplate atbalsta ddr ramu,kas notiks ja es viņai iebarošu ddrII(2) ramu,viņš strādās ar zemāku frekvenci,vai nestrādās vispār?

----------


## JDat

manuprāt nevarēsi ielikt, jo neatbilst atsēgas slotos. Nemaz nerunājot par risku kaut ko nodedzināt. Tas tikai minējums. Sen neesu kompjus skrūvējis.

----------


## heinrx

nu skaidrs,bij jau tādas aizdomas.

----------


## heinrx

bet ja man nepieciešams ddr266/200MHz,bet tiek ielikti ddr400MHz?Kā tad,atslēgas cik noprotu sakrīt,atšķirās tikai frevence?

----------


## Slowmo

DDR2 nav savietojams ar DDR. DDR2 modulis fiziski nederēs DDR ligzdā. Atšķiras izvadu (pinu) skaits.
DDR-266 ir 133MHz nevis 200. Un jā, ātrākus moduļus var likt lēnāku vietā.

----------


## heinrx

Skaidrs,paldies!

----------


## DanillaD

Tomēr nopirku pavisam citu operativo atmiņu Corsair DDR3 1600 C7 (CMX4GX3M2A1600C7) un pavisam nenozheloju.  ::  Stradā stabīli Overkloka rezhīmā.

----------


## Delfins

Mūsdienu kompjos, viss kas saistīts ar barošanu un interfeisiem - muļķu drošs (ja nepārkāpj standartus pielietojot stipru fizisku spēku)

Izņēmums laikam ir tikai uz CPU un m/b. Piem. man bijis, kad uz Socket A varēja iespraust nākošās paaudzes CPU, bet m/b neturēja tik lielu FSB un nosvilināja proci. Laikam pasteidzās tajā periodā, lai nelaist ārā N papildus soketus, bet vēlāk tāpat tas notika  ::

----------


## Athlons

nu tad apsveicu!...  Corsair skaitās tīri vai labas...

nu, un ko ta tu tur tādu dari, ka tik briesmīgi vajaga overklokoties?...   ::

----------

